# 730 case



## Squint29 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good evening folks, I am new to this forum, and will be the first to say that I am pretty ignorant when it comes to repairing, and maintaining tractors. 
A little bit about myself, I live in Saskatchewan, Canada on the farm I was raised on. After both of my parents passed on, I took over the homestead, and in the process, bought the 730 case that my father had purchased new back somewhere around '68 or '69. He passed on several years ago and the tractor has done alot of sitting since. I have looked throughout this forum to try and answer some of my questions but didnt find everything I was looking for, although it looks like it will be a very helpful site. So, I guess Ill fire out my questions and if you happen to have any tips or info for me that would be greatly appreciated.
To start with, I was looking it over to check all the fluids, but Im not sure I know what all there should be, I checked the basics, the motor oil, antifreeze, hydrolic oil, power steering fluid, but is there a tranny fluid or does the tranny run the hyd oil or something? if there is a tranny level where do I check it? 
Next problem, which maybe is connected to my first question. The clutch doesnt seem to want to engage all the time. So, when I release the clutch peddle sometimes the tractor will just sit there and then slowly start pulling ahead, but, if a happen to just "pop"the peddle out it will take of just as you would expect it too. The clutch peddle doesnt seem to come all the way up, or back either. 
The brake peddle is doing something similar, th brake works but the peddle doesnt come back to the stopper. Is there a simple adjustment for this? the brake peddle is a long ways from coming all the way back to the stopper.
My last concern is, if I leave the fuel valve on, gas leaks out of the carb right where the choke cable connects to it. is there just a o ring in there?
Well thanks so much in advance for any little bit of info you guys might be interested in passing on. Keep in mind that its been pretty much sitting for five or so years and if there is something you think I should do to help it out from sitting for so long, I sure wouldnt mind hearing it!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome we're glad to have you!


----------

